# Audi R8 leather seat damage!



## pike98 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi all, 
I could do with some advice on how to deal with a worn driver’s seat in my Audi R8.The car has only covered 5k miles, and already the driver’s seat is showing signs of wear and some of stitching appears to have come away, despite my best efforts to by careful getting in and out! Apparently this is common on some Audis! 
What should I use to try and stop leather getting any worse? I’ve being using AG leather cream but it doesn’t seem to be helping! Is it possible to get the leather replaced or fixed? And what would be the cost?
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

take it back to audi, they should have to replace it, if they say no then park the car in the entrance to the dealership  :lol:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree that you should take it back and see if they will deal with it. This seems to be fairly extreme for the amount of use it has had. The stitching is broken and will need fixing and the leather needs refinishing. There is nothing you can put on it to stop it getting any worse when the damage is as it is. 

If you have no joy with the dealership you will need to get a retrimmer to fix the stitching and then a leather specialist would be able to recolour and refinish the area. This would make the area much stronger than it is now and if looked after correctly would give you better service. My only worry is that if this has happened on this area that the same will happen on other areas of the leather.

If you need further advice please give me a ring on 01423 881027 to discuss.
Cheers
Judy


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

As others have said, first stop is the dealers, and don;'t take any bullsh!t from them, their'll prob say something like, you must have been wearing tough clothing that's worn the stitching. Obviously after just 5k it's not 'wear and tear', it's their problem. If they are ar$se's about it I'd be tempted to get it sorted myself as it's needs fixing before it completley comes apart an becomes a bigger problem. Plus it you get in to a protracted argument with the dealer about a relatively minor issure it could spoil your enjoyment of what is a fantastic car, and it's not worth doing that, I'd save going for the jugular in the event of something major going wrong....................


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I suspect Audi will deal with it by way of a goodwill gesture, but to be absolutely fair, it is wear and tear, albeit quite high give the likely number of times you've climbed in and out of the car.
Mind you, could it be your jeans' pop rivet on the back pockets catching it, or any other sort of rubbing whilst driving?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

should have bought the Porsche... sorry couldn't resist it as PJS says wear and tear is just that no matter how little milage but the interior is covered by a years warrenty regardless. hope u get sorted


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

hallett said:


> take it back to audi, they should have to replace it, if they say no then park the car in the entrance to the dealership  :lol:


Do what he says ^^ :thumb:


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Having worked for Audi I feel confident in saying they will replace that, no question, although it is wear and tear there is no way it should have worn and torn in that short space of time.


----------



## pike98 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for advice, I took the car into Audi today and they took some photo's and would contact me shortly once they had spoken to Audi Uk. The guy on service seemed confident that something will be sorted! I’ve checked the R8 forum and it is a common problem for Audis with large side bolsters in their sport seats. They have recommended using Swissvax Leather Glaze to protect the leather? Have anybody used this?


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

take it back, my A4 had valcona leather with sports seats and after 40K+ miles still had no visible wear


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

They'll have to do something about that. My TT is 9 years old and the seats are still looking great.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

What's the seat base like..? Is it saggy yet..?

I know the Mk2 TT and R8 have suffered badly with this issue


----------



## pike98 (Sep 2, 2007)

Just had a response from Audi UK, they consider the damage to be wear and tear and have no interest in rectifying the seat. The Audi dealership where so appalled with their response that they have offered to pay half towards the seat repair, although for them to sort the seat out will cost £560.00. Any ideas?!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Sounds about right that response from Audi (getting abit up themselves).
I have had an A4 and Q7 in the past but the BMW warranty is alot better IMO.

Audi are becoming like Porsche in the way they have treated you.

good Luck


----------



## ledzepp (May 20, 2009)

write to watchdog...... and watch audi s..t themselves... audi tt2 are having trouble with seats... theres a petion on the go on the tt forum,, but this is for saggy leather bum part of seat

alan


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

surely thats not right for the amount of use

maybe speak to trading standards as im sure it has to be fit for purpose, and i would say that after only 5k thats definetly not fit for purpose


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Pike, did you e-mail or phone Audi Customer Service?
Either way, did you speak with a regular CS rep or one of the Supervisors/Managers?
If the former, then ask to have the call escalated to someone in higher authority, reminding them you've been a loyal Audi customer, and having spent this much on the R8 instead of the Aston Martin or Ferrari, they should be willing to take your complaint more seriously.

Also remind them you're au fait with (and make sure you are) the Sale Of Goods Act 1994*, regarding products being rejected under the auspice of failing to be fit for purpose.

* http://www.which.co.uk/advice/understanding-the-sale-of-goods-act/index.jsp


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I would say that response isn't completely unreasonable and I'd possibly be inclined to accept it. A further call to Audi Customer Services yourself won't do any harm though.

Once you've got the new seat I'd take a close look at your jeans/coats to see if anything is particularly abrasive on them.

Lovely car by the way.


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

No doubt that it looks like wear and tear, but it sounds like premature wear and tear and this amount of wear seems completely unreasonable. I would press Audi to sort it out at no cost to you. How old is the car?


----------



## Paulrs (Mar 19, 2008)

That's pretty poor wear resistance for such a prestigious car.

Take it back to the dealer. 

My XKR has done 12k and the seats are still like new :driver:

Cheers

Paul


----------



## GazT4R` (Apr 20, 2009)

I think 'Not fit for purpose' sums up the problem you have there quite nicely. I would highlight that to Audi customer service and then tell them you are going to discuss the matter with trading standards plus some auto magazines. 
With that failing that give trading standards a call plus some magazines to put the pressure on. 
That is appalling customer service for an investment of such a large amount of capital, you'd get better customer service than that down Primark over a £3 t-shirt.

My S40 T4 is showing less wear than that after 167k miles but admittedly that is not the softest leather.
My S60R is starting to need some attention in the same place, a little surface crazing but the stitching is still 100%. The leather on that is far nicer and softer than the T4 but I'd put that down to the previous owner (Corus Steel lease car) not ever really caring for it. 
No they are not Audi's and nothing prestigous as an R8 but I would expect the leather on a car to last at least 100k before needing attention especially when your looking after it.


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Agree with the auto magazines bit - some might actually be interested in a story here, especially as its an R8.



GazT4R` said:


> I think 'Not fit for purpose' sums up the problem you have there quite nicely. I would highlight that to Audi customer service and then tell them you are going to discuss the matter with trading standards plus some auto magazines.
> With that failing that give trading standards a call plus some magazines to put the pressure on.
> That is appalling customer service for an investment of such a large amount of capital, you'd get better customer service than that down Primark over a £3 t-shirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

pike98 said:


> Just had a response from Audi UK, they consider the damage to be wear and tear and have no interest in rectifying the seat. The Audi dealership where so appalled with their response that they have offered to pay half towards the seat repair, although for them to sort the seat out will cost £560.00. Any ideas?!


Pike dont take any messing from Audi UK. Email Jeremy Hicks, he is the MD of Audi UK. I'm sure something will then get done.
Considering the amount of money involved with the R8 to fix the seat should be nothing to them.
Good luck and keep us updated.
:thumb:


----------



## tdi vrs (Sep 5, 2008)

the bmw's suffer from this but you wouldnt receive this kind of treatment, they would do it under warrenty, or a goodwill claim!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

In a small claims court all you would have to prove is...

Would a reasonable person expect this damage to happen after 5,000 miles

Answer....... No

You win.


----------



## Leather Repair (Aug 6, 2009)

I would take it back, mind you if the Audi dealership are anything like my local one your need good luck,

We have just bought an A3 s we are not happy they just wont listen to us 

Get stuck give us a shout (depending on your location)


----------

